# Finally something plowable in Connecticut!



## joeco129 (Feb 3, 2007)

Between Thursday and possibly a a big coastal storm on Sunday things should good here this weekend...

Anyone hearing snowfall totals yet?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

FInally, I mean its already Dec 11. I was about to put the snowplows away and get out the mowers again.


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

Lets hope so guys, Wouldnt mind some extra cash for the holidays!


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

From what i heard this morning it could be a substantial amount. But im not even going to hold my breath on this one lol untill i see at least 2 inches on the ground then ill go out lol but untill then not doing a thing lol 


Happy Plowing :waving:


----------



## joeco129 (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, I could use some holiday cash too! I hope we get dumped on big time... 30 hours would be nice.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i heard my plow is on


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

im glad to see im not the only CT guy with ants in his pants. opposed to everyone else in the country we've been getting the shaft. I mean come on even DC has gotten snow!
i dunno, i dont wanna jinx it by talking about it, but it doesnt really matter, if its gonna snow its snow, if not it's not. ive heard "plowable" for thurs-fri

according to the Mad Man sunday night is our shot at getting blasted!


----------



## joeco129 (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, I could use some holiday cash too! I hope we get dumped on big time... 30 hours would be nice.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds good to me. I havnt really heard to many snowfall totals yet but It seems like we could get a good amount. I am taking meteorology at the University of New Hampshire right now and my professor seems to think that this storm on thursday will have a good punch but its too far to tell about sunday. time will tell.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

im on the coast so i hope its a coastal storm


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Yeah- I'm taking the wait and see approach. If it does snow thurs it means I have weds and thurs to finish fall clean-ups---- D'oh.

Considering the last 2 storms we had in the late winter were freakin icy disasters I think 2-4 inches of actual snow would be sweeeeeeet. Good test run for the possible bigger storm on the weekend. Good luck suckas.


----------



## Bill 211 (Nov 28, 2007)

well , so far so good ,their saying 3-5 on the shoreline , now its time to put the blade on:bluebounc


----------



## Bowtieguy (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm hearing 3-5 on Thurs with a good one coming again on Sunday!
Yahoo! Finally! Just in time for the Holiday.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

The 5-7 they are predicting is perfect. A nice full run for the routes.


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

Its about time lol plows are on some trucks but not all lol. Bring me the holiday cash lol. I have a question for some of ya i have slight issues having snow stick to the plow is there anyway of stopping that i heard crisco does that lol but idk. Can anyone help me out on that.


----------



## joeco129 (Feb 3, 2007)

I suppose crisco or even a silicone would work (WD-40). If you want to spend a couple bucks get some Fluid Film... spray everything... works great... tons of apllications... some guys undercoat thier trucks.

Check out the FF forum farther down the Plowsite homepage... under Industry Equipment Forums.


----------



## ManorLandscape8 (Nov 12, 2004)

I am hearing around 4-8 tomorrow and 6-12 sunday. Its going to be a great weekendpayup


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

..........


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

the latest from NBC


----------



## joeco129 (Feb 3, 2007)

NICE!!! That's what we need! Bring it on!


----------



## Bowtieguy (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks good to me! :c)


----------



## Bill 211 (Nov 28, 2007)

ok, ch.8 says 3-5
ch.3 says 6-8purplebou
wonderground weather says 4-7 
for the shoreline
lets see who's right , in the end


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Nice 6-8 thursday i gotta eureka film my plow


----------



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

Can't wait.....The last storm was a bust.......Smell that........Smells like white Money!payuppayup


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

4-7 for the shore and idea when this starts


----------



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

Just watched WFSB online and they are saying central to north east can see 9+ inches and should start around noon....Love having a laptop in my truck


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

hopefully we get some of that in New Jersey


----------



## joeco129 (Feb 3, 2007)

The 6 o'clock news...

Channel 3 showed 6" to 10"

Channel 30 showed 5" to 10"

Both showed around 5" to 6" at the shore.

I'll take it... and another on Sunday... One more nice one soon after that and we'll have a "hat trick"!

Keep'em coming...


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

They are saying 6-10 tomorow, Just got my buddies dump truck ready for the snow. goodluck all!


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

Okay i dont know who im gonna believe on this one but im hoping that this one will not be a bust unlike the others. Be careful out there they are asking people to stay home but us plow drivers cant cause we will be making some WHITE MONEYpayuppayuppayup

Happy Plowing!!!!!!!


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm looking forward to this!! Today is going to be my first time out.

Wish me luck!!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

good luck, this like your very first time ?


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Yup, first time. I'll be doing all of my companys properties in greater Hartford.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

JBMiller616;454551 said:


> Yup, first time. I'll be doing all of my companys properties in greater Hartford.


good luck man. where are the properties?


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

Good luck out there boys Winter is finally here lol. Be safe out there 

Happy Plowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

06HD BOSS;454555 said:


> good luck man. where are the properties?


All apartment buildings in the south end (Trinity College area) and west end.

I'll probably end up in Canton helping out with one of our large commercial properties too.


----------



## joeco129 (Feb 3, 2007)

Good luck today and tonight everybody... Be safe! Don't forget any extra essentials for a quick repair... tools, extra fluid and/or parts, wrenches... lots of coffee! And don't forget your cameras. Let's get some pics or videos up after these two storms.

Gentleman! Start your engines!!!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

im gonna my res in the early am


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i hope the weekends storm gives more snow just plain snow


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well I had the time of my life tonight. My first time out, and I didn't hit anything!! Everything went perfect!!

I want to thank you guys for all you help and advice. I even made a crisp c-note for one push. The guy asked me how long I'd been plowing, and I told him....... "you don't really want to know that".

Thanks again guys.

Time to get some rest for clean up in the AM.


----------



## Bill 211 (Nov 28, 2007)

I stopped at a gas station & the guy asked me how much to plow , i said $ 50 , he says $ 20 , i told him he's crazy, im tired,hungry , its late ,i made my money payup, he begged me to do it for $20, i jumped in my truck , drove away laughing


----------



## joeco129 (Feb 3, 2007)

He we go again guys... I'm hearing snow starting tonight between 9PM and midnight with ranges 3"-6" and 5"-8" for most of CT, except the shoreline. Anyone else hearing any different?


----------



## Bowtieguy (Nov 13, 2007)

Sounds like what i've been hearing....Dusted off the truck today! Been sitting since last storm we had...gotta remember how to work the controls..  Bring it on!payup


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

The latest i heard which was at 1 pm was that the storm is trending to colder air. If that does happen the shoreline will get all snow. But they said they will know more at 6 so im waiting again lol stocked up on the salt cause everyone went empty last storm so im good for a while. If anyone else hears different let me know please 

Happy Plowing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

As of 3:20pm Accu-weather is saying the heavier snow is going farther inland - we could see less with more of a mix.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i can plow 3 inches of snow and sleet


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

Sleet at my house arghhhhhhhhhh this is really gonna suck lol be safe out there


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Rain in Waterbury,CT


----------



## joeco129 (Feb 3, 2007)

We gotted ripped off again!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

nothing last night


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

PLOWMAN45;473306 said:


> nothing last night


then you need to come up here...got 4 inches last night
worked all night and half the day today and looks like we'll be at it again later today.....payup


----------

